# Hubby and Puddles



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's a new pic of puddles and hubby.... they really do look alike.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg u need to enter that in a contest..i remember seeing one somewhere online for that!

thats a great pic too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is GREAT!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! I love it, Puddles looks sooooo good in that pic and it's always nice to see a big strong guy with a little pup!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That is a great picture. Good of both of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Did he grow the mustache to match Puddles?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

That is TOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Love the picture. They DO look alike


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Love it!!!

I'll have to show it to my boss. I had used Catcher's picture in the frame portion of a picture frame key chain for our catalog and he told me to change it for the next edition ... that the picture of the fluffy dog would turn a man off from buying the product!









[attachment=682:attachment]


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I never thought about them looking so much alike until I downloaded the pic from our camping trip. 

Hey, I want a key chain like that. Would be a nice present for Puddles godparents.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, you could win with that great pic. It`s so cute


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

omg!! that is sooooooooooooo cute!!! So funny! What a cute pair









K\Cs mom- I should send your boss a picture of a friend of mine, this big "manly man" with his cell phone set on a picture of his two fluffy little dogs







*he'd* be one to buy that key chain


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 15 2005, 08:24 AM
> *Love it!!!
> 
> I'll have to show it to my boss. I had used Catcher's picture in the frame portion of a picture frame key chain for our catalog and he told me to change it for the next edition ... that the picture of the fluffy dog would turn a man off from buying the product!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hey, I love that key chain toooo! What catalog is it in , how do we get one???? Tell your boss he's nuts and you should get commission!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow what a great picture







it's good to see our men are just as rapt in our little furkids as we women are


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom+Oct 15 2005, 10:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I love that key chain toooo! What catalog is it in , how do we get one???? Tell your boss he's nuts and you should get commission!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109951
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the support!!!

I'd rather not give out my company's name, but I believe Red Envelope carries a similar item. Red Envelope Key Chain


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great picture, they do look alike. What do they say our pets and owners start looking alike


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG that's so CUTE!....er.....handsome.... They really DO look alike. That's so cool.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great pic!!! I love it


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey, thanks you guys!!

"Handsome".... Puddles thanks you as well.....j/k

Been married to this guy for 30 years, he says "I'm responsible for the white hair".


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That is too cute!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 15 2005, 09:24 AM
> *Love it!!!
> 
> I'll have to show it to my boss. I had used Catcher's picture in the frame portion of a picture frame key chain for our catalog and he told me to change it for the next edition ... that the picture of the fluffy dog would turn a man off from buying the product!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, that would have been perfect for the catalog, tell your boss hes crazy!!!







Sooo cute, of I saw that in a catalog, I would have to buy it!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

that is great i love it!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHAHA TOO CUTE!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Oct 15 2005, 04:54 PM
> *that is great i love it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110068*


[/QUOTE]

I love your new siggy!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Oct 15 2005, 07:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your new siggy!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110076
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you ruby jean


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Too cute, do they have matching bows





























My hubby is getting pretty grey too soon I too will have look alikes





























Think the kids had a lot to do with the grey, I can't take all the credit!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is tooo cute!!!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 14 2005, 11:14 PM
> *Here's a new pic of puddles and hubby.... they really do look alike.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's a great picture. I showed it to my hubby and he said, "I can tell why she picked HIM, he looks just like her baby!"


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Cheryl, You and your family made my day. That is so great. Both husband and puppy are terrific looking. I love it that men are SLAVES to these little babies. My husband is the worst! He is sitting here watching the Iron Chef on the Food Network and both girls are curled up next to him on the couch.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 14 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Here's a new pic of puddles and hubby.... they really do look alike.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HEHEHE!







They could win a look a like contest!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That picture is too much! I saved it and am forwarding it to my husband......he's a Manly Maltese Male, too, and he'll love it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol...awww


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That's so funny. Very nice picture!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That's an adoooorable picture!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

soooooooooooooooooooo cute! we love men with little dogs


----------

